# Je ne comprend pas ce que tu dis



## animaux

Hi. How do you say "Je ne comprend pas ce que tu dis." in English ?
I don't understand a word you're saying.
I don't understand non of you're saying.
I don't understand nothing that you say.
I don't understand any of what you say.
Thank you.


----------



## Franglais1969

Only the first sentence is correct.


----------



## GEmatt

animaux said:


> Hi. How do you say "Je ne comprend pas ce que tu dis." in English ?
> I don't understand a word you're saying.
> I don't understand non of you're saying.
> I don't understand nothing that you say.
> I don't understand any of what you say.
> Thank you.


 
Or simply, "I don't understand what you are saying."


----------



## [Marc]

La double négation est propre au français, ou presque. Ni en anglais, ni en espagnol on ne  l'utilise... me semble-t-il.

Marc


----------



## RocketGirl

Another option :

I'm not understanding you.


----------



## Franglais1969

RocketGirl said:


> Another option :
> 
> I'm not understanding you.


 
You would never hear this in GB.

"I don't understand you" would be the correct english.


----------



## GEmatt

RocketGirl said:


> Another option :
> 
> I'm not understanding you.


 
Hm, or if you did hear it in BE, it might cause offense.  Is this regarded as a bit aggressive in Canada?  Or as regular speech?


----------



## animaux

Hi. To say "Je ne comrpend pas un mot de ce que tu dis", "je ne comrpedn rien à ce que tu dis", "je ne comrpend pas ce que tu dis", il faut dire : 
"I don't understand you", "I don't understand a word you're saying".


----------



## animaux

Hey. Is the sentence "I'm not understanding you" used in the USA ? Thanks.


----------



## RocketGirl

GEmatt said:


> Hm, or if you did hear it in BE, it might cause offense.  Is this regarded as a bit aggressive in Canada?  Or as regular speech?




It's funny how different one language can be from one country to another.  No, this wouldn't be aggressive at all.  (Well, depending how you said it of course, as with nearly anything).  But perfectly fine here to say "I'm not understanding what it is you're telling me".  I just said it last night at work to someone, "Sorry, I'm just not understanding you.  Can you explain it again ?"


----------



## animaux

I don't understand why there's the verb "is" here.
I'm not understanding what it IS you're telling me". Is it correct ?
I thought it was : I'm not understanding what you're telling me".


----------



## animaux

Hey. In this sentence used in the United Kindgom and in the United States of America ?I'm not understanding what it is you're telling me" ? Thanks guys.


----------



## RocketGirl

animaux said:


> I don't understand why there's the verb "is" here.
> I'm not understanding what it IS you're telling me". Is it correct ?
> I thought it was : I'm not understanding what you're telling me".



Both.

Sorry, I can't explain why.


----------



## GEmatt

Thanks RocketGirl, good to know!

But animaux, why do you want to stress so much that you don't understand something, when "Excuse me?" will do?  Or "I'm sorry, could you repeat that please?"   I think these 2 are used in AE and BE..


----------



## animaux

Do you say " I don't understand you" in the USA, the UK and Canada ?


----------



## GEmatt

animaux said:


> I don't understand why there's the verb "is" here.
> I'm not understanding what it IS you're telling me". Is it correct ?
> I thought it was : I'm not understanding what you're telling me".


 
animaux,
it's exactly the same in French, I think.
"Je ne comprends pas ce que tu me dis,"  - was translated further up.
"Je ne comprends pas ce que c'*est* que tu me dis," - which is probably as unidiomatic French as is it is in English, but where the "is" comes from is clear. To me, at least


----------



## s0uper

Although I have heard "I'm not understanding you", I can't say I'd ever use it myself. It sounds almost patronising to me, but then again I live in the UK, so regional differences may apply.

To be safe I'd stick with "I don't understand what you're saying", or even "I can't understand what you're saying" (although this does seem to imply that the speaker isn't being clear).


----------



## animaux

I think people from the USA, the Uk and Canada will understand if I say "I don't understand what you're saying".


----------



## RocketGirl

animaux said:


> I think people from the USA, the Uk and Canada will understand if I say "I don't understand what you're saying".



Yup.


----------



## GEmatt

animaux said:


> I think people from the USA, the Uk and Canada will understand if I say "I don't understand what you're saying".


 
Yup.


----------



## animaux

Hi. Do they say "I'm not understanding what it is you're telling me" in the USA and in the UK ? Thanks.


----------



## RocketGirl

animaux said:


> Hi. Do they say "I'm not understanding what it is you're telling me" in the USA and in the UK ? Thanks.



Aren't you just a little bundle of questions today  ?? 

I realise you're not asking me, but the people from UK have already told you that they don't really say that as it sounds almost rude to them.  As for US, they probably do, same as in Canada.


----------



## GEmatt

RocketGirl said:


> Aren't you just a little bundle of questions today ??
> 
> I realise you're not asking me, but the people from UK have already told you that they don't really say that as it sounds almost rude to them. As for US, they probably do, same as in Canada.


 
Hmm. Most of all, it sounds unnecessarily convoluted to have 5 verbs in one sentence, when a simple "Sorry?" will do the trick.


----------



## animaux

The peopl from UK said that they don't say "I'm not understanding you" because it's agressiv. I don't know if the people from UK say "I'm not understanding what it is you're telling me".


----------



## Franglais1969

animaux said:


> The peopl from UK said that they don't say "I'm not understanding you" because it's agressiv. I don't know if the people from UK say "I'm not understanding what it is you're telling me".


 
I'm not understanding is not good english.  As I said previously, we say "I don't understand..."


----------



## animaux

I think poeple from the USA and from Canada say : "I'm not understanding what it is you're telling me". People from UK don't say that.


----------



## Mikie8421

I'm from the USA and I think "I'm not understanding..." sounds awkward also.  I think "I don't understand...," as Franglais said, sounds the best.


----------



## animaux

mikie8421 j'ai aps comrpis ce que t'as it
awkward ca veut dire quoi ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour animaux,

Je vous suggère d'utiliser un dictionnaire afin de mieux comprendre les réponses qui vous sont données, car vos questions incessantes et hors sujet sèment une grande confusion.

Ce fil est donc fermé.


----------

